# I Miss Quick Links!!



## Jbart74 (Dec 28, 2008)

Brian,

What have you done?  I go away for a few days and come home to no "Quick Links?"  AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH.....   

No, but really, I loved that feature on the top of every BBS page!!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2008)

eh, nothing has changed on our end John!

that is a javascript feature if im not mistaken (doug will correct me if im wrong as im not TOTALLY sure about that) so you would need to ensure you dont have your browser security settings preventing that!


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 28, 2008)

Well don't I feel silly. 

I did switch to a new browser while I was away.  That must be it.  Now I'll learn more about it and figure out where the Java controls are.

Thanks and sorry!


----------



## JudyS (Dec 28, 2008)

Actually, this thread served a useful function, as I had forgotten about the "Quick Links" feature.  I was looking for a way to find my recent posts, and "Quick Links" offers an easy way to do that!


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 28, 2008)

no worries at all John, happens to the best of us!


----------



## marcmuff (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, I never knew about the Quick Links either.  Thanks!


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 28, 2008)

Jbart74 said:
			
		

> I did switch to a new browser while I was away.  That must be it.  Now I'll learn more about it and figure out where the Java controls are.



It's Java*Script*, not Java, that you'll need here for the pull-down menus and a few other things.  Despite the similarity in names, these are two different things entirely.  JavaScript should be built into your browser, and there should also be controls to enable/disable it.  

Java is a separate installation from Sun Systems, although your browser may have controls to enable/disable it as well.  The TUG bulletin board does not use Java at all.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 28, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> It's Java*Script*, not Java, that you'll need here for the pull-down menus and a few other things.  Despite the similarity in names, these are two different things entirely.  JavaScript should be built into your browser, and there should also be controls to enable/disable it.
> 
> Java is a separate installation from Sun Systems, although your browser may have controls to enable/disable it as well.  The TUG bulletin board does not use Java at all.



Thanks Doug.

I have looked all through Google Chrome (I'm testing it out and this is the first snafu I've come upon with it) and can't find a place to turn JavaScript on and/or off.  Even looked through the Google Forums and couldn't find anything to help.  

Do you have any ideas for me?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 28, 2008)

Jbart74 said:


> Do you have any ideas for me?



'Fraid not.  I'm a dedicated Firefox user and haven't even looked at Google's offering.  

Google is in the BUSINESS of tracking internet usage and finding ways to turn a profit on it.  I'm probably paranoid, but I'm kinda leery of handing all my browsing information to Google and trusting that they won't misuse it somehow.  Same with my email and gmail.


----------



## Jbart74 (Dec 28, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> 'Fraid not.  I'm a dedicated Firefox user and haven't even looked at Google's offering.
> 
> Google is in the BUSINESS of tracking internet usage and finding ways to turn a profit on it.  I'm probably paranoid, but I'm kinda leery of handing all my browsing information to Google and trusting that they won't misuse it somehow.  Same with my email and gmail.


Doug,

Point well taken.  I agree with EVERYTHING you have said.  Ten years ago, I wouldn't have touched Google with a ten foot pole.  I'd tell you why, but then Google would know too.

Since then, I've mellowed and have nothing more to hide, and I actually really appreciate the miracles that Google's software seems to create when I'm searching for something or need to figure out how to bury....  wait..... nevermind.

so, um.... still looking for help with Google Chrome!


----------

